# Jury Service.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

How do you get out of it, been called up and i just don't want to do it.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

are you taking any exams soon? :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> How do you get out of it, been called up and i just don't want to do it.


Pretend your sick.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I could say i have ffxuckoxx Tourettes.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You don't - unless if picked for a jury you know about the case, defendant or some other circumstances!

It's no big deal - get on with it!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Write an appeal on behalf of your business that your abscense would cause hardship to your new business. That you are a small business with local people to keep employed and that your role is business critical and cannot be covered by anybody else in the business.

It will only work once though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just get your self there and hang the BÂ£$%&:;s


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just get your self there and hang the BÂ£$%&:;s


Thats why i can't be arsed i know we will sit there for hours find whoever guilty and the judge will give him 10 minutes com service,i could say i am Member of the B.M.P as it is in Burnley.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Havn't you got a bad back  that stops you from sitting for more than an hour!!! :roll: Im sure you have :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> Havn't you got a bad back  that stops you from sitting for more than an hour!!! :roll: Im sure you have :wink:


Chers Doc can i have a sick note.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just get your self there and hang the BÂ£$%&:;s
> ...


So much opinion for one that does not want to get involved in the CJS :roll:


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

> i know we will sit there for hours find whoever guilty


Why not try honesty and tell them that you are not going to listen to any of the evidence,will ignore your jury oath and are determined to find the accused guilty even though you know nothing about the case. That should demonstrate you are unfit to sit on a jury if nothing else will although you may find yourself nominated as next Home Secretary :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TuTTiFruTTi said:


> > i know we will sit there for hours find whoever guilty
> 
> 
> Why not try honesty and tell them that you are not going to listen to any of the evidence,will ignore your jury oath and are determined to find the accused guilty even though you know nothing about the case. That should demonstrate you are unfit to sit on a jury if nothing else will although you may find yourself nominated as next Home Secretary :roll:


Do you still have to swear on the bible? Or has that gone out the window due to political correctness? If you have to just tell them you wont as your a atheist and will not swear on it. That should piss them off and kick you out. Just remember though not everyone picked for jury service actually gets into court. You may be lucky.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I did jury service when I turned 18 and it was an amazing experience. I got asked again when I reached 25 but sadly I was trying to run a business which was a good enough excuse (I think I may have been entitled to say no anyway as I'd already done it before?).

By the way I was on a porn case and we had to watch the evidence on TV screens in the court for two weeks solid. Being 18 I'd already seen many of the movies but some were pretty good the second time around


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> By the way I was on a porn case and we had to watch the evidence on TV screens in the court for two weeks solid. Being 18 I'd already seen many of the movies but some were pretty good the second time around


Look what you could be missing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I have done it too. Did not want to at first then once picked and the case started it was really interesting. Mine was a drugs case. 6 days doing your duty to the Crown and all that.

Just go, listen, reason, decide and let the Judge decide the sentence or otherwise.

Pain having to reschedule diary and all that but once work is resigned to the fact that you won't be there then 'enjoy' the experience.

my 2 cents


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I was in Chester crown court then bonehead from Oasis had to appear before the judge stating why he thought he shouldn't do Jury service. He said he was too famous...........strangly the judge told him to get his arse on the bench 

If you havn't been to a Crown Court I think you may enjoy, it case depending. I know a few people who have done it who say it was a real eye opener. Plus it's a week off work although it's no good for you being self employed which maybe mitigating circumstances as to why you can't do it...........untrustworthy/ inexperienced staff and all that :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> untrustworthy/ inexperienced staff and all that :roll:


Exactly - I you can't take time off work without the world falling about your ears that you are a crap boss with no grasp of succession planning.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Just found out you get 27p a mile as well that means i wiould only get halfway there in the Boxter. :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't you make a claim for lost pay/hours etc?

I was due to complete my Jury service up at Chester, but got out of it as I travelled frequently with work and at short notice.... :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only done it once and to be honest would hate to do it again.

Seeing as I used to live near Heathrow, both cases were drug smuggling related and there was no real evidence.

I've no doubt that the people involved knew what they were doing, but tbh without evidence to prove this, I was shocked at how many people seemed to forget innocent until PROVEN guilty.

Anyway, back to your original point, you can defer it once citing work related issues, but if you get called up again then you have to go.

As for swearing on the bible, you don't have to do it anymore, you can just take an oath. I can't remember what the other ethnicities on my jury swore on, but it wasnt' the bible.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> I've only done it once and to be honest would hate to do it again.
> 
> Seeing as I used to live near Heathrow, both cases were drug smuggling related and there was no real evidence.
> 
> ...


You can actually defer it once for business and once for private, provided the justification is adequate. Either that or get a criminal record and then you won't even be asked :?


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I've been called twice. First time it was for a theft case and second time the t**t changed his plea to guilty just as we were about to go in, so we all went home. I would say from the one case I did hear that it was a worthwhile and interesting experience but out of 12 good and true of the great unwashed there is always one self opinionated arsehole and some absolute fruit bat who hasn't a clue what it's all about. It certainly made me question the value of the system, but the alternative isn't too attractive either.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I did it 16 years ago it was very intresting. The rule about deferment years ago was if you had a good excuse fine, but when they called you in 6 months you had no option but to do it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> i could say i am Member of the B.M.P


Why would having knowledge of Microsoft Windows Desktop Wallpapers help you?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > i could say i am Member of the B.M.P
> ...


You are getting slow in your old age took your time to see it.


----------

